# how to deal with artist block and writers block?



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I have dealt with both in the past and recently and I am sure there are a few ways to deal with it. So suggest or tell us how you deal and overcome these frustrating road blocks.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I prefer not to force it, just take a break. You can look for inspiration by looking/reading other's Art, or just wandering around. 

Mainly, just avoid trying to force it.

You'll probably be somewhere and the urge will strike back, and you'll end up writing/drawing something crazy on a napkin.


----------



## fairytales (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, make sure you carry a notepad and pen EVERYWHERE. The urge to write always strikes me at the stupidest times and you can be sure I wont have anywhere to express it.


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree with Scruffy. Don't force it. If you're intentionally trying to make yourself create it becomes a chore and sort of kills off any bit of creativity that'll be there. It'll come.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, the absolute easiest way to end artist's block is to fall in love with someone who is just barely beyond your reach, who puts you in the friend zone but still engages in some intimate or flirtatious behavior that gives you a false sense of hope. You will naturally go into that crazed, desperate, stalkerish courting mode in which your mind is grasping all over the place for possibilities and feels energized with how it relates everything you see or experience back to the person, to make it all symbolic of how you feel about the object of your desire. You will, without even trying, start producing all kinds of creative things to express your feelings of longing, or to reveal your sacrificial devotion to the person, who reacts positively by saying how creative or impressive your talents are, but who still doesn't reciprocate your romantic feelings. 

At least, those are the times when I feel most inspired. 

Whenever this isn't possible, having a lot of uninterrupted idle time to sit alone with your thoughts can drive you into either of two states, depending on your thoughts. If your thoughts are wandering randomly down interesting paths, use your inner chaos as your inspiration. If your thoughts are not interesting enough, you have enough boredom to feel motivated, and will likely become actively creative as an automatic remedy.


----------



## ThisIsWhereIrunAway (Oct 25, 2010)

what might ye be workin on out of curiosity?


----------



## fairytales (Nov 15, 2010)

> Whenever this isn't possible, having a lot of uninterrupted idle time to sit alone with your thoughts can drive you into either of two states, depending on your thoughts. If your thoughts are wandering randomly down interesting paths, use your inner chaos as your inspiration. If your thoughts are not interesting enough, you have enough boredom to feel motivated, and will likely become actively creative as an automatic remedy.


This is so true.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

ThisIsWhereIrunAway said:


> what might ye be workin on out of curiosity?


various projects. Still practicing and learning drawing to make a manga/webcomic/graphic novel. Also make Anime Music Videos and even thought of doing a Abridged series. Also would like to do a few video game ideas I came up with, but need to learn programing and animation still.


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

I work doing this stuff so I cannot afford having artist block.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

wonderfert said:


> I agree with Scruffy. Don't force it. If you're intentionally trying to make yourself create it becomes a chore and sort of kills off any bit of creativity that'll be there. It'll come.


This. I am most creative when I do not think of myself as an "aritst" but am simply thinking and coming up with ideas extemporaneously.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Best way to deal with it is to hire mrscientist as your personal motivational speaker:


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

Ne users seem to see ways to do the task, at least, even if the solutions are not über-genial. It all comes down to having realistic standards.
This is when doing it commercially, but can apply when doing non-commercial art too. Artist block can be due to setting the standards so high that you normally cant reach them... And most likely, the peers will be impressed by your "average" standards, and then you get some work done at least.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

For P types, the external world is really inspiring. So I agree with those who say, take a break, but also explore the external world. For a P type, this is "gathering" info. Your Ne will have fodder for inspiration, and once you're saturated then your Ti can begin to make some sense of it, sift it, and formulate some concepts to act on. I think for an INP, the problem can be getting stuck in idea mode also. It's important to act on the idea ASAP and not stop once you've "finished" it in your head, or else it will never be realized.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Music for me.... also just drive.... 

Finally wilderness.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Best way to deal with it is to hire mrscientist as your personal motivational speaker:


will you actually talk? or will you be just whipping?


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

*creative blocker aid*

I don't get any ideas during the day

oddly, mine come to me during the middle of the night


but in your case


best thing


is to get out of your comfort zone


go out to a carnival,mall,lake,rave or wherever you never get to visit because it either doesn't fit your identity or leaves you outside of your perception of who you "think" you are

because without constantly stimulating your mind not only to new ideas but to new places

you wouldn't know what was out there

you will go far by exploring

you will go from your current identity to one with a fuller feeling of understanding

understanding/knowledge saviors the appetite or in your case, it acts as a creative blocker aid


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Go around and do; experience more and get the energy into yourself to create!


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

just push yourself to do it. It's like pushing a barrel up an hill, at times it's like just stalling near the top most of the time, all you need to do is push some, and then gravity takes care of the rest. I find it when I can initially get myself into the state where I am sitting and can do what I do, another part will take over eventually. Personality, to me, is a aggregation of many different "I's" -- the 'I" that writes and does my art will come out when the conditions are set for it. There is a certain preparation necessary, which makes it easier to "let it happen" or like the barrel, hill, and gravity, it will take care of itself.

So I would say create the conditions for it to express all by itself. But maybe I am different... typically there is always something to work with, the only obstacle is the disease of tomorrow. 

:happy:


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah just let it run its course. I once forced everyone in the car to stop talking so I could hum a melody to myself while covering my ears so I could finish my ambient trance masterpiece. This was after having a block all afternoon.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm quite the avid writer, but not so much an artist. So far, these has woked for my riting (I've never had an artist's block before):


Do something weird/Try something new

Put your writing away from a week and come back to it later

Meditate

Try writing in a place you've never written before

Discuss the plot with your friends. Maybe ask them something like "What would you do if...?"


----------

